# Battery Power Installation



## johnlaw1931 (May 22, 2013)

Looking for somebody that installs battery power into Diesels near Plymouth, Wisconsin.. Thanks John


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

John, 

There are several installers in your area: 

Matt Drennan, WI-Trains - Muskego, WI. (855-948-7246) 
Robby Dascotte, RLD Hobbies, LLC - Albion, IL (877-753-4629) 
Mike Kidman, Kidman's Tree Farm / Reindeer Pass - Des Moines, Iowa (515-984-6946) 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America 
Cedar Rapids, Iowa


----------



## johnlaw1931 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Rick. I will contact them after the holidays. Have a good one. John


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Your welcome. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------

